# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijn van rug naar benen

## steamb

ik heb pijn van mijn rug tot aan mijn enkels.
Het voelt als een soort spierpijn. Ik heb moeite met zitten liggen en lopen. Wie o wie kan mij helpen???
ik heb vannacht bijna niet geslapen want ik weet gewoon niet hoe ik moet zitten liggen en staan.
Het is continue.

----------


## Agnes574

Dit kan wijzen op vanalles;
-hernia
-verkeerde houding
-verschoven wervel etc etc...
Ik loop zelf met een kleine rughernia,een nekhernia en een zwakke rug..en pijn in je rug of ergens anders is écht geen pretje!!
Ik zou je aanraden écht naar je arts te gaan en dit te laten onderzoeken!!

Sterkte!!

----------


## kungfu888

Welcome to www.kungfuuniversity.com! Here you will find what is Kungfu, how can learn Kungfu well, how to be a man just like Bruce Lee, Jackie Chan and Jet Li!It's said that Gongfu. Hard work over time to accomplish skill. A painter can have gongfu. Or the butcher who cuts meat every day with such skill...his knife never touches bone. Learn the form, but seek the formless. Hear the soundless. Learn it all, then forget it all. Learn The Way, then find your own way. The musician can have gongfu. Or the poet who paints pictures with words and makes emperors weep. This, too, is gongfu. But do not name it, my friend, for it is like water. Nothing is softer than water...yet it can overcome rock. It does not fight. It flows around the opponent. Formless, nameles...the true master dwells within. Only you can free him. Come on, body! Many wellknown Kungfu masters will teach you form-form. Shaolin, Wudang, Taichi and many other linds of Kungfu. Anyone you like, just have a taste! Once chose, you will be a different person as before. Whoever you are, a painter, a butcher, a musician... To be YOU! Only $360 you can be YOU! Welcome to www.kungfuuniversity.com!

----------

